# Life with Permanent Disability



## JEON50 (19 Jul 2009)

In 1996 I took out a daul\life policy with permanent disability, with a major Irish insurance company. In 2007 the broker advised me to change, the policy name stayed the same, but the policy number changed. As I needed to make a claim on the disability or critical Illness, I was told I was not covered since 2007. Is there any advice that might help me


----------



## Ravima (20 Jul 2009)

talk to your broker and compare both policies. Why were you advised to change? Was there a reason for the change? What forms were completed to decide if the product was suitable? if the policy number changed, then the policy changed. You may not have had the same cover with the newer policy.


----------



## Grizzly (21 Jul 2009)

Churning springs to mind.


----------



## JEON50 (21 Jul 2009)

What is churning, a different broker told me that I was sold " A Pig in a Poke" to generate new commission by the broker   ?


----------



## annet (22 Jul 2009)

JEON50 said:


> What is churning, a different broker told me that I was sold " A Pig in a Poke" to generate new commission by the broker ?


 
You could have recourse to the financial services ombudsman - they investigate alot of complaints about financial and investment products that have been mis-sold by brokers... the elderly are one group where alot of the cases have been brought to light.


----------



## JEON50 (23 Jul 2009)

Thank you, I will contact their office


----------

